# Humor: Zoanthrope vs. Gun Drone



## EmperorsChosen

WTF or FTW?


----------



## lightmonkey

lol stupid drones


----------



## Alias2003

LOL

I like it


----------



## Zyke

That did make me laugh


----------



## BrotherDee23

yeah that was awesome!!
last cell was the best :victory:


----------



## Lord Khorne

I have had the same stuff happen when I put bretonnian peasant archers(10) into close combat with a 5 ogres and a tyrant and the won!!


----------



## dirty-dog-

reminds me how i played against dwarfs with skaven and won with a 5 strong unit of clann rats lol the warlord, giant rats and rat ogres didnt make it anywhere near the fighting


----------



## vorbis

lmao MORE MORE


----------



## kungfoomasta

lol i seen it happen it so funny


----------



## Viscount Vash

Class stuff, keep em coming.


----------



## cheaz

that's funny


----------



## TAUfanatic

lmao....

lol gunn drone ftw


----------



## The_Chaplain

thats awesome LOL


----------



## Dead4XxX

Thats Excellent! :good:


----------



## luthorharkon

Very fitting:laugh:
"CRIPPLE FIGHT!" Excellent!:biggrin:
LH


----------



## Captain Galus

that be some funny sh*t!!


----------



## PieMan

that makes me (a tyranid player) feel bad

that was funny though


----------



## Otep

lol that reminds me of a fight a while back my friend was in... crisis suit /w 1 gundrone vs 3 warriors with sything talons... gun drone saved his ass for 2 turns, no wounds (and a roll of 6-6-6) it was great...

damn gundrones are the bane opf everything... expecially when there is a full squad of stealthsuits with 2 gundrones a pop >_<


----------



## AnubisBlade

*Lol*

That was just funny as hell. keep em comming


----------



## erick44

hahhahah niice


----------



## royalpain88

That was funny.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

cripple fight!!!!


----------



## Col. Schafer

Verry good, but one question, why is there an ultrasmerf there?
Rmeinds me of when 11 ratlings sucsesfully counterassaulted 8 termies and won... good times.


----------



## gwmaniac

haha, that's good! but why is there the marine? is he leading the tau??


----------



## Asamodai

Haha, nice man.


----------

